# Do you usually listen to male singers or female singers?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Answer the question above.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

... No preference? I call missing option!

I've heard lovely lady voices and lovely man voices.

I call it the Beth Gibbons vs. Thom Yorke debate. There's no winner there.

But as far as live performances, I prefer ladies .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There are too few options.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

See: when strawberryjulius and I agree, you know you've got a flawed poll going on!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Male singers, but only because the groups that I like have male singers. I don't actually have a preference.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

the music i listen to are all sung by guys. i prefer guy singers


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Both, really. I listen to a lot of doom metal and related genres in which bands are predominantly made up of male members. But then I listen to a lot of singer-songwriter stuff too, by females. On balance, I'd estimate that I probably listen to more males than females though.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

99% male.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I listen to both equally. It doesn't matter to me who sings it as long as I like the lyrics and the sound of it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Cool question, I've always wondered about this myself. I'm a guy and I listen to male singers mostly.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I tend to listen to male singers, but only because the station I listen to plays mostly male singers and only one annoying female singer who shall go unnamed (there is only one piece of hers that I will listen to, otherwise I will change the station when she is on). I think about this and wish they'd have more female artists on that station. However, there are many female singers with beautiful or interesting voices who I would love to hear more often. I do listen to females when I listen to my own music or go searching for something new.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

A lot of female singers sound like a bunch of cats going through a mangle, so, mostly male singers.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Although most of the bands I prefer have male singers; I think I listen to mainly female singers.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

depends on the genre, jazz is mostly female singers while rock/alternative are mostly male singers, and I listen to both.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

boy/girl or girl/boy harmonies


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It just happens to be that most of the bands I enjoy are fronted by dudes. If they played the same music and it was instead a girl singing, I don't know if I'd necessarily be bothered or care about it.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I almost exclusively listen to bands with male singers.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll listen to both as long as it's a good song.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No preference. If the song is good I listen. Never thought of preferring one over the other on a gender basis. Wierd.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mostly male, just happens to be that way some good female too but 99% male


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Female mostly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Both equally and without both - I listen to a lot of instrumental music, too.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No preference.

I listen to a lot more male fronted bands just because there's a shortage of female singers in rock music.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost all singers irritate me. Of the few very songs with vocals that I like, I don't think there's a gender pattern, it's probably more about style and content.


----------

